# Video cameras



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

I see many people having Gopros mounted every which way and all of them look awkward to me. So I've been looking at different cameras. If anybody has input on the 3 that I've been considering id appreciate it.

Contour+2
Contour - Cameras

ION Air pro 2 or 3
Home of the ION Air Pro - One of the lightest HD action cameras on the market

Zeal HD camera goggles
Zeal Optics - Official Website


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a contour.. Really like it. I mount mine to my helmet also made a pole mount for it Takes great video and has been durable. I have the older Roam.. Only negative is they don't have as many mounting options and accessories as the gopro.. Also there software isn't as robust. I think the contour takes better video than the gopro but thats just me. Love how you can rotate the lense and get a nice wide angle. Also like the one touch on and off. Battery life is solid. I have used it also for track days on my car and again takes really nice smooth video.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

The thing is as stupid as Go Pro's look, they are, from my research the better camera. I have been super happy with mine. The other point I will make is that pretty much all footage done from a helmet, unless filming a friend is boring as fuck to watch. So a GoPro on a pole looks just fine imo. Another thing to consider is that Contour has already failed once and almost never came back, how far are these other companies away from failing with all these new big names coming into the market, Sony, etc?? Lastly, I doubt you will find more accessories for other cams than you will for the GoPro which will make it just as fun to use outside of just snowboarding. 

In closing I will say I am not a GoPro fan boy, just look at my avatar, I had the Contour +2. I got wind of the company eating shit and sold mine asap. I did a ton of research and this season I did buy GoPro.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd steer clear of Contour for a few months until the company sees a bit of stability.

If your a fan of Contours design, it's not on your list and I don't know what your budget is but I now own two Drift Innovation Ghost-S cameras and couldn't be more pleased. Run about $399 a piece but if you shop around you can find it for $360ish. Some of their older models, the Ghost can be found for about $220 on ebay new. And B&H photo has the HD models for $120 bucks.

HD | B&H Photo Video

For what you get, you can't beat the price, even the base model has a remote. IMO they should be number one in the business, they just don't have the marketing power GoPro has but they certainly have the quality.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Is Contour even back from the dead? The recessed lens kind of make them a bad buy. Snow gets pack in there easily and then all you have is a white room run that sucks. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

+1 on the drift. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Is Contour even back from the dead? The recessed lens kind of make them a bad buy. Snow gets pack in there easily and then all you have is a white room run that sucks.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The Contour+2 doesn't have a recessed lens, and i am sure the Roam doesn't either.

I have never had an issue with collecting powder on my +2's... 

But there customer service is most definitely not what it used to be, i have an EU purchased +2 which is still covered under the law for warranty, and has already been replaced in the summer last year, falls inside the 1st year of warranty, and they have basically told me TOUGH...!!!

Well i don't have a problem with that, it will be returned at point of sale for a refund... And they will have to deal with it and contour will of lost a long time customer...!!!


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Agreed on most points said above.. Contour doesn't have a recessed lense and with the roam you don't even need an additional case. I have had mine in all types of conditions and never really had any lense issues..

Now Contour as a company they did file for BK last year but according to the news they ahve come out of BK for now. I am not going to speculate if they will crumble or not. It does raise some very valid concerns.. 

-Support is not great for the contour.. YOu can use there Facebook page to help drive support issues they need the good social media right now. 
-Accessories and cam development will be lagging due to limited funds 
-Software is a big negative... Story teller is not great and even worse now that they have had some issues with software bugs with not ETA or fixes...

Now having the Contour Roam and just purchased for the GF the gopro hero 3 I still like my contour. Just seems easier to use to me. One button on and off. I do like the wifi and bluetooth on the gopro but the contour 2 has all of that as well. I also like on the contour the GPS feature and design. 

So really have to figure out what you want out of your camera.. Then look for one that has the feature set you are interested in .


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

Was looking at the Zeal a few weeks ago... Sales rep at the store told me the camera is amazing, but the goggle is crap.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't mean to disagree, but every picture I find of the +2 has a recessed lens. Snow can still easily pack in there.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

this is how i take care of akward go pro mount
Original Handle | Handle Mounts & Accessories for GoPro® Cameras


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Correct lens is recessed but there is glass covering the lens so completely flush snow can't bunch up in there











killclimbz said:


> I don't mean to disagree, but every picture I find of the +2 has a recessed lens. Snow can still easily pack in there.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Its not on your list but the Sony HDR-AS30V (with the wrist strap LCD display remote) has a similar helmet friendly form factor, tripod mount capability for lots of accessories, and most of the youtube review videos have it as at least as good as, if not better video quality than the gopro; especially in low light, not to mention video stabilization. I dont have one, but i keep seeing the reviews and wishing i did.

Another one would be the second generation JVC Adixxion. I have the first gen, and it seems that every single complaint i have with it, is fixed in the second model; screen off while recording, wider lens (still not 170 though), wifi as an access point rather than as a client. It also has image stabilization and dual tripod mounts for lots of mounting possibilities (note the JVC goggle strap should be thrown straight in the bin, it is completely useless. I used the Drift HD's goggle mount, super stable, and easy to attach/remove - uses standard tripod mount so works fine with the JVC). The JVC is also much lighter than most other options at 136g with a screen and wifi (no housing needed). Watching video replays on the lift is MUCH easier to do on the unit rather than messing around with wifi/your phone.

Having said all that, i will agree with all the others - the POV videos i have taken are boring to watch even for myself. Unless you are doing backflips, 50+ foot jumps or epically steep back country, its best to get a pole mount and film from that.
On the other hand, having the drift goggle mount means i can attach it to my wife's goggles and let her film me


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

After looking up the ghost I think it looks real bulky. Is that me or just the just the way the pic was taken with a close up shot and all.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It is roughly the same size as a go pro. I think the JVC camera might be the closest comparison in size and form.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Drift HD Ghost: 105mm x 52mm x 33mm
JVC Adixxion: 74mm x 53mm x 35mm

The ghost is a fair bit longer than the JVC, but so is the Contour. The JVC is a little nugget of a camera. Found out it rolls like a ball the day that my adhesive board mount let go. Made for some interesting footage


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

Are the software for the computer more difficult on one over the others or are they basically the same for the most parts


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Can only speak for the gopro and the contour. Contour (storyteller) is very basic. Can't edit so basically just can download then share. 

You can do some editing with the gopro software but I use a 3rd party software. I have a Mac so i Just use iMovie


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> Its not on your list but the Sony HDR-AS30V (with the wrist strap LCD display remote) has a similar helmet friendly form factor, tripod mount capability for lots of accessories, and most of the youtube review videos have it as at least as good as, if not better video quality than the gopro; especially in low light, not to mention video stabilization. I dont have one, but i keep seeing the reviews and wishing i did.
> 
> Another one would be the second generation JVC Adixxion. I have the first gen, and it seems that every single complaint i have with it, is fixed in the second model; screen off while recording, wider lens (still not 170 though), wifi as an access point rather than as a client. It also has image stabilization and dual tripod mounts for lots of mounting possibilities (note the JVC goggle strap should be thrown straight in the bin, it is completely useless. I used the Drift HD's goggle mount, super stable, and easy to attach/remove - uses standard tripod mount so works fine with the JVC). The JVC is also much lighter than most other options at 136g with a screen and wifi (no housing needed). Watching video replays on the lift is MUCH easier to do on the unit rather than messing around with wifi/your phone.
> 
> ...


The Sony cam is pretty crap for snowboarding to be honest, not taking into account the shitty mounting options, the image sensor gives everything a blue tinge, snow is not white and blue skies are ridiculous almost cartoon like, super blue.
If your filming a smurf porno get the Sony, but if your filming on the mountain, my Gopro image quality is so much better straight out of the camera. The only thing I think going for the sony, is the image stabilisation, but you can do that in several decent video editing programs these days.


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

I have regular pc systems and I'm looking for some editing options if I want them. I don't like being limited.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Hard to beat Adobe Premiere & After Effects. I use the Go Pro Software for quick/uncomplicated edits. Windows Movie Maker is crap.


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

After reading posts and reviews throughout the web I haven't seen to many negative/unhappy owners of the ghost camera. So is it a safe bet that I won't be disappointed if I buy their camera?


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

I cannot provide feedback as i have not owned a cam yet, but from research I am looking towards either the ghost or the new axxiom. The axxiom seems more user friendly than the others. Has anyone tried the newer JVC cam out yet?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am going to buy a new cam this year. Pretty sure it is going to be the ghost. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Might as well toss in my 2 cents: I've had a GoPro for years, 2nd gen so I bought the LCD screen back. Even the older version has incredible number of options for mounting and usage. It comes with different cases, too. I've used it for diving, surfing, snowboarding...great video quality for all. No wifi on the old model, but I don't care about that. I wouldn't be sending vids of me to anyone anyway. And I use iMovie on my Mac to edit. If you don't need the latest and greatest, probably available online pretty cheap.


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

Well very unsuspecting last night I was at my computer paying some bills as my fiance came over and handed me a bag from REI. Needless to say I have a gopro hero 3 + black edition and a few mounting options now. So the ghost will have to wait.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Well I think Drift needs to iron out some issues on the firmware on the Ghost-S a bit. I have run into a lot of issues with exposure stepping during sunny bluebird days on the snow. If you look at their promotional video you'll notice they left snowsports out of it....and I now know why, it's bad....real bad. I wish one of these action camera makers would wise up and give us an exposure lock. 

Off the slopes though it's performed flawless.


----------



## kadil (Feb 25, 2014)

*Cheap alternative*

My preference for video cameras is actually a cheaper option called RD32. The quality is not up to the go pro or contour, but good enough for messing around. It is waterproof without a separate enclosure and I use a velcro type fastener to mount it to my boot or helmet. 

I don't make commercials or public movies so this quality is just fine for me. And if I lose one I only lose $90 compared with $250-$500 for the other options.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBLzwfw16MU

Interested in your thoughts.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

120 degree lens is really just a basic wideangle, far narrower than the fish-eye shots you get with the gopros/drift/Sony cams. You would probably have been able to include most of your body in those shots if it had been a full 170 degrees! 

My JVC is also 120* and its my main reason for starting to look for another camera (the Adixxion is also only about $130 these days, and has a screen, quality sensor and caseless waterproof).


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

Hylofarm said:


> Well very unsuspecting last night I was at my computer paying some bills as my fiance came over and handed me a bag from REI. Needless to say I have a gopro hero 3 + black edition and a few mounting options now. So the ghost will have to wait.


Your fiance is smart. I have had the black edition for about a year and love it. I did a lot of research and it had the best picture quality and features, like high frame rates for slow motion.

I use Adobe premiere cs6 for editing. The only thing I don't like about the gopro is the codec they use for their video's. You need a really high end computer to edit the "raw" gopro protune footage without it droping frames. It makes editing action sports a bit of a PITA. 
This is a draft of our 2014 highlights.
snowboarding2014draft1 - YouTube


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Contour Roam. Works great, cheap, you don't look like a Teletubbie.


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

I saw this at CES '14 and it looks promising. Supposed to be available in June. I don't know about about editing without their proprietary software. I'm sure more info will be available closer to launch date. 

360Fly


----------



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

KellionBane said:


> Was looking at the Zeal a few weeks ago... Sales rep at the store told me the camera is amazing, but the goggle is crap.



Did you ever give these goggles a try? I was looking to add a pair of goggles to the collection and figured these would be good when I'm chasing my kids down the hill.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

jspangs said:


> Did you ever give these goggles a try? I was looking to add a pair of goggles to the collection and figured these would be good when I'm chasing my kids down the hill.


Wondering the same thing. I had a Contour something for a little while, but this is much more discreet. How bad can the goggles be?

The one thing I don't like the sound of: "in-goggle viewfinder". Why? Put your goggles on and the view should be pretty much as you'd expect i.e. looking straight ahead!

I tried a pair of their Z3 GPS goggles last year, which have an "in-goggle widescreen display". I was expecting a HUD, which would have been cool, but the in-google display is basically a very small TV screen in the bottom right corner of the lens. You have to really look down to see it (meaning it wasn't easy to e.g. check your speed during a run), plus it restricts your field of view on the right side. All in all, I wasn't impressed.

The only other pairs I can find are by Liquid Imagine. Not the best looking goggles in the world and I can't seem to find many reviews...

http://www.liquidimageco.com/collections/featured-products


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I used to agree with the op about go pros looking stupid, especially the teletubbie mounting option on the top of your head. But it's hands down the best action cam out there and has the most versatile mounting options. I got mine set up off the side of my helmet so you can see a bit of my goggles and face in the shot and I couldn't care less how I look, the footage looks good. But then having the option to suction cup it to the board, or on a pole, or strapped to my chest, or on my dog, or brim of my hat, headband, wrist, anything is just gravey. 

My friend has the Sony version that can strap to your goggle strap. Yes it looks better, nice and low profile but the video looks super processed. My sister had a contour it died after one drop (off her helmet while on a horse) and there was no support for her since the company was dying at the time. 

If you care more about how you look rather than how the footage looks then just get whatever you think looks best. But if you want the best image quality possible you can't beat a gopro.


----------

